# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  VENTA DE SEMILLA DE QUINUA BLANCA Y ROJA

## riveza79

VENTA DE SEMILLA DE QUINUA BLANCA VARIEDAD: HUALHUAS
QUINUA ROJA VARIEDAD PASANCALLA (a partir 22/06/2014)
Ideal a costa y sierra  de la región norte
Rendimiento estimado en campo: 2500 - 3500 kg/ha  FICHA TÉCNICA QUINUA BLANCA VARIEDAD: HUALHUAS
Caracteres agronómicos.- Es planta robusta, de ciclo vegetativo corto. El Tallo, las hojas y la panoja son de color verde durante su ciclo vegetativo y cuando maduro se torna de color blanco cera. Las axilas de las plantas son de color púrpura que se encuentra en la inserción del tallo y la hoja. Su talla varía de acuerdo a la fertilidad del suelo y condiciones climáticas. Es resistente al vuelco y granizada, los granos de la semilla son de bajo contenido de saponina, con 15.5% de proteína a base húmeda y 17.2 a base seca. 
Variedad                                 HUALHUAS
Procedencia                            HUANCAYO, JUNÍN 
Fecha de Cosecha: Mayo 2014
Adaptación                             0 msnm hasta 3600 msnm
Ciclo Vegetativo                     150  160 días
Requerimiento pluviométrico 500-600 mm
Época de Siembra                   NOV-DIC (Secano) ENE  DIC (bajo riego)
Densidad de siembra              12-14 Kg/ha
Distanciamiento de plantas     3-5 cm
Distancia entre surcos             60 - 80cm
Formula de Abonamiento Referencial            60-40-30 N, P2O5 y K2O
Altura de planta                      150-160 m
Variedad contrastante                         0.5 %
Color de Grano                                   Blanco
Color de inflorescencia                      Verde blanco
Tipo de Panoja                                   Amarantiforme
Longitud de panoja                 35-45 cm
Diámetro de grano                  1.8  2mm
Peso de 100 Semillas              2.0 mg
Rendimiento promedio                       2500-3500 kg/ha
Sabor                                      Semi dulce 
Cualquier comunicación en Trujillo
Ing. Richard Vega
Cel: 949946676
RPM: #971706Temas similares: ANPEZA GROUP SAC - VENTA DE GRANOS ANDINOS : QUINUA (blanca, roja y negra) , CHIA , KIWICHA, CAÑIHUA Venta de quinua roja Busco pequeños productores/exportadores de quinua blanca, roja y negra SE VENDE SEMILLA DE QUINUA SALCEDO INIA, PASANCKALLA ROJA Y NEGRA COLLANA Vendo Quinua: Roja y Blanca

----------


## ALABAMA SA

La Empresa ALABAMA tiene semilla de Quinua Salcedo INIA, a  40 nuevos soles el kilos, cualquier consulta al 997537802 con atención el Ing. Jorge Corbacho o al correo jcorbacho@alabamasa.com

----------


## Juanx_O

La empresa Panda Foods Company esta procesando a 0.40 céntimos por kilo toda la linea zaranda, despedradora, mesa gravimetrica, selectores ópticos (1 y 2) y detector de metales en sacos de 25 kg. Comunicarse al número 354 8027. Nos encontramos en Santa Anita-Lima. https://www.facebook.com/pages/Panda...551978?fref=ts
Escríbenos a: info@pandafoodscompany.com

----------

